# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Mimo baby monitors, Rest Devices, Inc., Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Rest Devices

youtube.com/@mimobaby1023




> As of July 31, 2019, support for the Mimo system, products, and service has ended.

----------


## Airicist

Mimo Smart Baby Monitor - Rest Devices Inc.

Published on Nov 18, 2014




> Adding the phrase "for babies" to any product bumps the price up by a disturbing amount... But do baby wearables like the Mimo Lilypad Smart Baby Monitor justify the high price tag?

----------


## Airicist

Mimo can help with Mommy Brain

Published on Oct 19, 2016




> The Mimo Baby Monitor helps alleviate Mommy Brain symptoms, with features that allow you to stay connected from anywhere, machine washable wear, and alerts that keep you apprised of important changes in your baby's activity, day or night. Get peace of mind, get more sleep, and say "sayonara" to mommy brain.

----------


## Airicist

Mimo Baby Sleep Tracker

Published on Jan 18, 2018




> An introduction to the Mimo Baby Smart Sleep Tracker.

----------

